# Acne Spot Treatments?



## Onederland (Aug 29, 2005)

im running out of my Perricone Gel Cream.


And im wondering if there is anything out there that is really strong stuff, that would get rid of zits, FASTTTT.


Any recs? 

Please and thank you!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Murad's stuff and also if you're not planning to leave the house, Queen Helene Mint Masque does a nice job of shrinking pimples down super fast.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Aug 30, 2005)

how much is queen helene? i mean is it like tons of money?


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_how much is queen helene? i mean is it like tons of money?_

 
It was under $2 for an 8 ounce tube at Target.  CHEAP and GOOD!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

origins spot treatment works SUPER fast on me... it suck those little things right out and dries 'em up FAST!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 31, 2005)

What about stuff that is available in Canada?


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 31, 2005)

I wear Aveenos Clear Complexion mask to bed sometimes and it will shrink zits.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 31, 2005)

omfg, i finally get to use my book that i just got. It has all these natural beauty secert things. Anyways, if you put some honey on ur zit and then put a bandaide over it..it should be gone in the morning!


----------



## jonglerie (Sep 1, 2005)

I've heard that about honey too, it's antibacterial but I've not tried it!  The Origins stuff is good or else a dab of tea tree oil.


----------



## x___untouchable (May 2, 2006)

clean & clear advantage acne spot treatment, im sure youve seen the ads on tv and in all the teen magazines. it's great. and the persa-gels are good too


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

make a salt water paste and apply to the zit. Leave on for as long as possible. It should shrink that sucker down


----------



## faifai (May 7, 2006)

Buy some Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar and apply it undiluted to the zit. It will dry it out and work quickly to reduce it. 

Also, if diluted (1 part apple cider vinger to 1 part purified water, and kept in the fridge), it makes a fabulous clarifying toner.

Only problem is, both versions stink like whoa.


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

My pimples aren't so bad and I use the Body Shop's sage & comfrey blemish gel. It really helps to get rid of them fast, though my brother has tried it and reckons it doesn't work for him.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 8, 2006)

I use bath and body works neem face mask. anytime I see a little bump, I just put a dab on it and it goes away fast. I use it as a mask like once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 16, 2006)

http://www.aveeno.com/detailAction.do?id=1368

this stuff is the bomb!! seriously! I am 26 and have had spot pimples all my life. I don't have all over acne but I usually have one maybe two pimples a few times a month. now, i know some of you want to punch me thinking what the heck is she complaining about...but the deal is, i get only one or two pimples but they usually stay for a good two weeks! the develop white heads and no matter what I use they don't go away. So almost 95% of the time I succumb to popping them b/c I just cannot stand seeing these white pustules on my face any longer!!!! I've tried every acne spot treatment product on the market and this by far is the best! it gets rid of my zits in under a week, like 4 days. if I catch it before it comes to a white head, it doesn't develop at all. Since I started using this over a year ago I haven't had any major pimple problems!!! I've tried Origins, Clinique, Neutrogena, Clean & Clear...and this is by far the best!
I even use it on old acne scars and it helps diminish the reddness and some spots have even gone away completely.
It ranges in price from $11-16 but it's well worth it!!!!
I'll never use anything else!


----------

